# Control de volumen digital con sc9153



## gleiser (Ene 6, 2014)

amigos necesito el esquema del ic sc9153  para realizar eun cotrol de volumen diital pero necesito que sea con fuente simple es decir ( +; -). muchas garcias de ante manos


----------



## eduardo chile (Abr 27, 2014)

estimado le envío un esquemático que encontré.... tengo el chip que lo saqué de una radio en desarme y pienso usarlo en un amplificador que fabricaré.... espero te sirva saludos.


----------

